# Exeter Reptile and Exotics Show



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Our next show is set to be held in Devon on the 18th August 2007.​ The venue is as follows:​ *The **Matford Centre**
Matford Park Road**Exeter**Devon**
EX2 8FD*​ *Jason Edworthy** (general enquiries):*​ [email protected]​ 01392 664421​ 07725 474061​ *Nick Opie (web enquiries):*​ [email protected]​ 07872 440131​ At this show you can expect to learn a great deal about many misunderstood creatures, particularly reptiles and invertibrates however there will also be the opportunity to look at some less-commonly kept mammals.​ There will be a variety of animals available for sale at the show, however in order to purchase you must prove that you are capable of keeping the animal and will be able to do so for the duration of its life. With each animal, a caresheet will be provided to outline its needs and requirements. You can expect to see for sale at the show lizards, snakes, tarantulas, scorpions, several mammal species and other slightly more unusual animals. We will also be selling all the necessary equipment for the animals in question.​ So far we have only had one expo, and that one proved to be a huge success, with over 800 visitors and over 40 table holders flocking to the Matford Centre in Exeter on the 22nd July 2006. Hopefully this is just the start of many more shows to come over the years as we aim to make the Exeter Reptile Expo an annual event. Below are some photos of the last event:​ 
​


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

im assuming the "misunderstood creatures" are the stall holders:lol2: might get myself a table for this one this year cos portsmouth show was crap
regards gaz


----------



## cryosi (Dec 4, 2006)

portsmouth has a show???


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah come on gaz, you know you want to.. ERE was one of the better shows last year, lots of people.. lots of tables... lovely weather... just a seriously good day

AND one of the few that allows mixed entry, so i can take the skunk along to meet everyone (thats mine and allys table in the last pic on the post.. you can see the little girl on the right of the pic is actually stroking Snuff..

i'd say, last year, ERE and the second essex one were the best by miles..

PRAS (portsmouth reptile and amphibian society) does have a show yes, but its members only, and never as well attended.. i will be at that one too... and both essex ones.. and the west midlands one.. and the manchester one (i think) and maybe one of the two doncaster ones..

ERE was a cracker tho.. we even got to stop by the beach on the way home in the evening for a quick skunk attack  what a suberb way to end the day!



















N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

yes and for the past two years,depsite us breeders traveling hundreds of miles with our animals to exhibit there the turn out from buyer/members has been piss poor! if you dont support shows then we wont bother comming.
regards gaz


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm thinking about it as a seller - is there any information on table availability/prices etc?

I've never been to a show before as a seller - only as buyers in the past.

It's a long drive but if there are plenty of people there it will be worth it - I can see how sellers get disappointed though, would be horrible to drive all that way, stress out the reps, take the day off work etc. and no one turns up.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I really cant wait, last year was brilliant !!

Masses of people through the door, some great stuff for sale (should be even more this year as its later in the season!) and I did well with my few things I took (although I spent everything I made on new additions !)


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Nerys said:


> yeah come on gaz, you know you want to.. ERE was one of the better shows last year, lots of people.. lots of tables... lovely weather... just a seriously good day
> 
> AND one of the few that allows mixed entry, so i can take the skunk along to meet everyone (thats mine and allys table in the last pic on the post.. you can see the little girl on the right of the pic is actually stroking Snuff..
> 
> ...


Ally??? tall girl???
like the roll up *** in the pic..class!!!:lol2: not that i can say owt really:lol2: 
regards gaz
im sure i will be there someshape


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yus... well i did say we took the skunk to the beach 

ally, yus tall girl, dark hair, nice lass.. 

athravan - yus, tables are £12 and are available at the moment

there were 800 people through the door last year, and with everything from a £2 mouse to a £2000 royal python.. everyone had something to look at!!

tables last year were also selling complete set ups, both for snakes, lizards, inverts AND mammals.. so no-one went away with something they could not then house and feed correctly when they got home.. as long as they followed the care advice given out with all purchases that is! 

Also had a full range of livefoods and frozens there.. toys for the kids.. books, artwork, stocking fillers (i know its august, but xmas is getting closer by then!!!)

AND one of the best things for sellers... you can DRIVE TO YOUR TABLE

oh, god did that make clear down faster!

see you all there!!! 

come to the sunny south for the weekend all you ooop norf... get a B&B in exeter for the weekend, have a day at the show and a day on the beach, perfect weekend mini break!

Nerys


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I think you can count me in then :smile: Hoping to have baby Ackies then, and will have lots of corns, and hopefully some sunglow leopard geckos, but certainly plenty of other morphs.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

super!!!

if you mail jason on [email protected] 

then he will stick your name on the list and sort you out with what you need 

forgot to say, this is also one of the ONLY shows that allow traders to be present selling their full range of stock.. which means people (who shall remain nameless) can sell their own stock, instead of getting their mate from down the road to take it for them instead!

N


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Baby Ackies! oh gawd dont tempt me!! :mf_dribble: 

Missed last years one so defo gotta go this year.

Anyone know if someone might be selling some Dwarf African Dormice? lol


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

done
gaz


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

one of the girls i know well up south breeds those, so could well have yeah.. i am guessing we will all be able to take pre-orders on mammals 

(well i know i will be anyway)

i will ask her next time i see her.. what you after 1.1 ? 1.2 ? i used to keep the little buggers too... they are great, but not for handling!

N


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gaz said:


> yes and for the past two years,depsite us breeders traveling hundreds of miles with our animals to exhibit there the turn out from buyer/members has been piss poor! if you dont support shows then we wont bother comming.
> regards gaz


i see where you are coming from, but you cant force people to buy stuff dude..
if they want it and they know about the show, they will go i expect.
dont think i'll make this one, got too many weekends booked off already.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nigel - have you ever been to PRAS?

2005 they had 45 people turn up to the show, not including exhbitors...

i hate to say it, as i like a few of the pras guys, and its my local show, but PRAS is fast getting a name for being the biggest waste of time for sellers.

the problem is that half of them do want it and half of them do know.. they just can't be arsed to go!

you will be missing out at ERE nigel.. that and ERAC were the best atmospheres of the shows last year..

N


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Nerys said:


> nigel - have you ever been to PRAS?
> 
> 2005 they had 45 people turn up to the show, not including exhbitors...
> 
> ...


never been nerys.. 
i went to norwich with 600 and bras with 400 i think, so 800 is a pretty good amount, although in the pics it looks like there is a lot of spare space??, is it set 40 tables? or can they have more if they get the sellers?
also, is it open? just on the off chance i might be able to go.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Nerys said:


> one of the girls i know well up south breeds those, so could well have yeah.. i am guessing we will all be able to take pre-orders on mammals
> 
> (well i know i will be anyway)
> 
> ...


 
Actually i would love 0.2 so they have company but are'nt breeding. Eventually i would love to breed the species, but have no room right now.lol
Thanks so much Nerys, i heard if you handle them from young they can be...kind of ok. is that true or pants? lol
Oh and how much do they usually go for, ive seen £30 ea before, but dont know the average price.


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

thats where i got my margaret from last year! (my first corn snake) :no1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nigel - pras you would hate... the only people who were buying last year were other exhibitors.. its a real shame, but part of it is due to it being a closed show.. although FBH / IHS can get in...

its only an hour from the M25 PRAS.. so not that far for many people.. 2006 was better than 2005 it has to be said, but not by an awful lot.. and i can't take Snuff

Exeter, the venue is a farmers market hall, so is HUGE, there was a lot of unused space last year, as you can see from the pics, but it was the first year, and it is down in devon..

Exeter was also the only show last year to attract tables from the EU, and this year again, we hope to attract some of the EU breeders and dealers 

the easiest way for you nigel, or for most of the people from your way and beyond, is head tobirmingham and then go down the M5 from there.

open? yes. and will be reptiles, inverts, amphibs and mammals available on the day.

dormice, price... varies a lot.. i know when i had them i could not sell them for love nor money, and so Edwina took the extras (shes a boa i am afraid!) i was seeing them for £50 a pair then i think.. there were some for sale for £20 the pair not so long back round brighton way tho. i've mailed Kat, so will let you know if she mails back 

tameness, i have heard that too... mine never were! clean out and catch was impossible!

N


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

> dormice, price... varies a lot.. i know when i had them i could not sell them for love nor money, and so Edwina took the extras (shes a boa i am afraid!) i was seeing them for £50 a pair then i think.. there were some for sale for £20 the pair not so long back round brighton way tho. i've mailed Kat, so will let you know if she mails back
> 
> tameness, i have heard that too... mine never were! clean out and catch was impossible!


 
lmao, i'll try my best but wont expect anything then.  Have to treat them like Anoles with the whole clean out and catching then, good thing i got quick gentle hands. 
Thanks hun appreciate you contacting her. x


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they are dead cute i have to say.. i kept one that was destined for edwina.. it lives in Mr Zanussi now.. its the only time i got a good look at one, after it had been to stay with Mr Zanussi..

this was some i took of some woozy dormice... i put them in too deep a bucket during clean out, and CO² levels got a bit high and made them all a bit sleepy.. i got to handle them for once tho!



















N


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i absolutly rfuse to coment as ave had few beers so i isnt not sayin nufink:lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

We wil be there, as sellers and i expect buyers must sort out a table, looking forward to it couldnt make it last year at the last minute but this year should be good

Edit: might have to take mary jane along if i cant find a sitter, we shall see if i do nerys i wanna see the comparison to snuf, will be interesting to see how different they are (or not i expect)


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

I went last year, (you can see my OH on one of the piccies) and we all enjoyed it. Looking forward to this year!!
Tanya xxxx


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

gaz said:


> Ally??? tall girl???


Aye, that's me!

If I can get someone to share the driving, I will be there again!

Was a great show for all of you not there, fantastic fun atmosphere, loads of people to chat to, and a great number of local people from schools and whatnot come along to meet the animals and learn a bit more.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

> they are dead cute i have to say.. i kept one that was destined for edwina.. it lives in Mr Zanussi now.. its the only time i got a good look at one, after it had been to stay with Mr Zanussi..
> 
> this was some i took of some woozy dormice... i put them in too deep a bucket during clean out, and CO² levels got a bit high and made them all a bit sleepy.. i got to handle them for once tho!


lmao, woozy. they are SO cute!
I have always loved mice and rats from a very young age. (hate hamsters though, they all bite me!).lol
I got my first normal albino mouse in oct 05. And as with these things it's almost a test to see if you can keep up the cleaning and so on.
I clean him out so much, a year and a half later and i still reeeeeeally enjoy cleaning him out, setting up his cage again ,giving him his toys and so on.

I thought it would be fab to have something a bit more exoctic, ten times as cute and more active.
I have a 3ft tank with a vivairum, mesh lid, i read that tanks were better, but i would prefer to get my advice from you. 
I would love to kit it out with hanging ropes, fruit tree branches (for nibbling safety),nest boxes and so on.
It would'nt even matter if i cant handle them as i dont even handle my mouse, he takes food from my hand so is abso fine, and he does'nt mind being handled when i have to move him to clean out.
So they really would make an ideal pet for me. Blitz (my mouse) is getting old, he'll be 17months now, so thats why ive looked into dormice y'see.


----------



## kevlar (Jan 7, 2007)

at these shows are there alot of viv sellers or is it just reps???


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> never been nerys..
> i went to norwich with 600 and bras with 400 i think, so 800 is a pretty good amount, although in the pics it looks like there is a lot of spare space??, is it set 40 tables? or can they have more if they get the sellers?
> also, is it open? just on the off chance i might be able to go.


I think we can have upto 200 tables any more after that I would have to hire some and yes there is room for more than 200 tables there thats why on the pics it all looks a bit empty :lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

TBUK said:


> I think we can have upto 200 tables any more after that I would have to hire some and yes there is room for more than 200 tables there thats why on the pics it all looks a bit empty :lol2:


 
I was hoping since last years was such a success, that more people would set up tables this year, realising that they should have gone last year too. lol Should be tons of tables and people!
Cant wait for it!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

:Originally Posted by *gaz*  
_Ally??? tall girl???_
Aye, that's me!

If I can get someone to share the driving, I will be there again!

Was a great show for all of you not there, fantastic fun atmosphere, loads of people to chat to, and a great number of local people from schools and whatnot come along to meet the animals and learn a bit more.

groovy:lol2:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

i will try and make it to this one..sounded like a great show last year


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Lou bring MJ yeah! and stompy!!!

if i know in advance we will have a few skunkers there.. i will bring me rolling mat.. *opps, must stop thinking out loud..

no, i mean i will bring some sort of pen / creche for them

lou - see pics of new skunk?

N


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah she looks very shy and very gorgeous, i exoect they wil be there and proberly girl number three as well if my mates skunks have kits again this year, we will have to sweet talk the people in charge to get tables together that way we can keep the skunks together if that makes sense.

Oh and random change of subject but im getting 2 pairs of gambian pouched rats :no1:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Lee if you and your bro go and need somewhere to crash your more than welcome here as we are not far from the show (about an hourish drive i think) and i know you live far away.


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

loulou said:


> Yeah she looks very shy and very gorgeous, i exoect they wil be there and proberly girl number three as well if my mates skunks have kits again this year, we will have to sweet talk the people in charge to get tables together that way we can keep the skunks together if that makes sense.
> 
> Oh and random change of subject but im getting 2 pairs of gambian pouched rats :no1:


:mf_dribble: Sweet talk the people in charge thats not that hard to do :lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

:lol2: and while im sweet talking you, hehe! im sending our booking form out next week and really really need a plug as its mainly to advertise mega ray uv bulbs we are going, so need them in action any chance pretty please with sugar ontop


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

loulou said:


> :lol2: and while im sweet talking you, hehe! im sending our booking form out next week and really really need a plug as its mainly to advertise mega ray uv bulbs we are going, so need them in action any chance pretty please with sugar ontop


Hmm ok i'l save you a plug :lol2: just remind me on the form can you co's I do forget things sometimes :2wallbang:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

forgetful Jason ? You ? No never...............


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

thank you il stick it on our form :no1: 

got any leaflet formats that i can print off and stick in some local pet shops round here? oh and do you have a banner? i will ask ray to put it on our banner page of the site


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

how long do you think it will take to get there from Middlesbrough?


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

claireburniston said:


> how long do you think it will take to get there from Middlesbrough?


About 5 hours so not that bad :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

claire, you should organise a weekend trip!! day on the beach, then a day at the show 

or a minibus, then you can all share costs 

Nerys


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

How lucky am I (for once) only about 35 mins from me!!
Tanya xxx


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

rankindude2 said:


> i will try and make it to this one..sounded like a great show last year


 
I will definately be there again, absolutely superb last year and met loads of people that i have dealt with from the west.. Well worth going to!!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lou - if funds allow i may yet talk to you about one of those yus.. a male tho this time!!! lol why are you never on msn in the day at the moment!!

we've been talking about having an "end" of the hall for mammals yes.. seeing as i will be taking my lot, and a few others theirs too.. sweet talking Jason :Na_Na_Na_Na: i am sure between us we can manage that : victory:

there was no issue last year of stress between the snakes and the mammals which was good.

in the pics i posted, the last one, thats a bit smaller than the others. shows Kat Ally and My table.. we had mammals one end, the skunk in the middle, and snakes the other end.. none of the snakes bit anyone or went into feed mode, and none of the mammals paniced or got stressed either.. was very good in fact, worked well.

now to see who we can drag over from the EU !

Nerys


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Im really looking forward to it, i hope there are african dormice as Nerys said there may well be! cant wait!

Also lookin forward to seeing some smaller gecko species if they'll be any.
I would love some viper gekx or something of equal size and rarity. All depends on whats there whos selling what...and how much money i have. o.0 lol if i buy 2 dormice i dont think i'll be able to afford anything else! 
maybe thats for the best!

You gonna be sellin anything Jason, anything nice? lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I am about an hour from the show (yeovil) so If anyone wants to come from afar, they can have our sofa overnight (and some plugs for heat mats if needs be)


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

a beach too..i am so there ..build a few sandcastles LOL
what variety of mammals were there last year..?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

mammals - pretty much everything that Kat, Ally or I do...



Nerys


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Nerys said:


> mammals - pretty much everything that Kat, Ally or I do...
> 
> 
> 
> Nerys


woo!!!


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Jinx said:


> You gonna be sellin anything Jason, anything nice? lol


I dont know yet if I'l bother having a table this time as I spent most of the talking to people and didnt spend any time on my table I felt a bit guilty leaving it to Ross and Yas last year :lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I can do your table Jason.... Just give me a shout if you want me to

(oh its julia by the way ! I was next to you/Ross and yas Last year)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If anyone from South Wales / Bristol needs a lift will probably have 2 seats free in the car.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

you should just put yours and Julia's table together then (or next to each other)! that would make it easier would'nt it? 
Im looking forward to seeing you again Julia and your animals!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

yup Pen, me to.
Not sure if I will have a table myself this year, with the moving house and chaos thats brought any breeding will be quite late, mind you I am pcking up a corn later that may be gravid so you never know.......


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

wohic said:


> yup Pen, me to.
> Not sure if I will have a table myself this year, with the moving house and chaos thats brought any breeding will be quite late, mind you I am pcking up a corn later that may be gravid so you never know.......


 
Awww thats a shame. Im so sorry about that garter hun, i really wanted her but it had been a few months and i could'nt see us seeing each other anytime soon with all your moving and worries. 

Then i made the mistake of thinking ribbon snakes and garters were more or less the same, i did'nt have a clue ribbons had bad temprements. little sod was so tame and has just turned on me since!!
I dont think im ready for snakes until i can get a nice tame ball python when i have my own place!! lol
I feel real stupid but i'll make sure my little guy gets a good home!!!
he's doing very well and i dont regret buying him! at least now i have a little experience with snakes! (a little,lol)


----------



## DraigGochHerp (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll be there this year as I have already promised someone on another forum to meet there. Reading all the references here I think it's going to be the place to be at this year.
Graham.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice Nerys, I've never been to a show, so maybe this will be the first I can attend.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

if anyne from south oxfordshire or local areas can i sneak in the car you wont notice me honest :lol2:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

If I go I'll let you know Alistu, you're not too far from me


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

that would be great


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

You haven't seen me driving then


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

oooooooooooooooo i get to meet the dex:lol2:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

we will both be there, should be a good day out, it was last year


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

We'll be there. Just for a bit of a day out though, have a bit of a browse around, mabey end up buying something, will have to wait n see  
Owen


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

same her ackie here i come


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

dexter your driving cant be worse than mine:lol2:


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

snakelover said:


> same her ackie here i come


 
You are truely obsessed. lol

and i would be too if there was any possibilty of me gettin one as i LOVE them to bits, but alas. lol


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

alistu said:


> dexter your driving cant be worse than mine:lol2:


My driving is alright, it's only that I'm prone to get lost.

If I have a 50 / 50 decision to make, I always take the wrong one, and end up driving a lot more to get to places :roll:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

you sooooooo need a sat nav dexter !


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

wohic said:


> you sooooooo need a sat nav dexter !


No, I need a brain


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Can I just remind people that if your thinking of booking tables for the show that theres a link under details on the web site.
So come on get them tables booked as this looks like its going to be a good one so make sure your part of it :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

whoot <3 hopefully will be going this year......... And with money XD

All depends if Ellie has learnt to drive by then ...... Or if my father decides to come back to England for a week XD......... As im not sitting in Tams tiny little space shuttle all the way down to Devon >.<


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Do U know if there will b any beardie morphs here?
Nat x


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Nat said:


> Do U know if there will b any beardie morphs here?
> Nat x


No idea about this year but there were lots of different beardie morphs at this show last year.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

really??? wat was there last yr?
If someone else can tell me if there will b any this yr I wil hold back money I was just about to pay out and go there myself!!
Nat xx


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Nat said:


> really??? wat was there last yr?
> If someone else can tell me if there will b any this yr I wil hold back money I was just about to pay out and go there myself!!
> Nat xx


There are some people bringing Beardie morphs so save your money and come down :smile:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

TBUK said:


> There are some people bringing Beardie morphs so save your money and come down :smile:


OOOOooooh cool!! wat sort of morphs???


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

Nat said:


> OOOOooooh cool!! wat sort of morphs???


Sorry I got no idea beardies arn't really my thing they all look much the same to me


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I really want to book a table but cant. Ive sold all my rankins that'd be old enough by then to go.lol
Maybe next year i'll have a table with Rankins!
Cant wait to look at the beardy morphs! Wonder if anyone will be selling nice coloured vittikins. lol (yeh doubtful)


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Would this be a good place to get a 1st snake? ive got everything else I need already.
I'm really tempted to go. Bit of a trek though from Bucks


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Tops,
judging by last year you will have a great choice at a good price, you will probably (hopefully) be quized on your knowledge by the breeder, so do your homework  and be honest and you should not only pick up a great new snake at a way below trade price, you will get loads of great advice, and meet a lot of us ! what more could you ask for ?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I've been reaserching snake husbandry for years so hopefully should be ok so long as they don't start asking for DNA coding....


----------



## TBUK (Feb 25, 2005)

You got any idea of what snake you might be after Tops?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

TBUK said:


> You got any idea of what snake you might be after Tops?


Well as my first snake I'm after a relatively young cornsnake of whatever colour really. (I'm not looking to start breeding or anything) 
I want to be able to grow in experience as the snake grows with me.
I will probably need to get a faunarium too as ive only got a 24" (i think - could be bigger) viv at the moment which will probably be a bit big for a smaller snake.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there is a show in herts too this year, members only tho..

if you pm http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/luton-reptile-rescue.html

that guy, his name is Dave..

he has a lot of bits and bobs and maybe happy to let you have a look at the snakes and things he has.. 

feel free to say i recomended him, nice guy Dave is.

Nerys


----------



## lois (May 29, 2008)

Will there be any Garter snakes for sale at hthe show.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

lois said:


> Will there be any Garter snakes for sale at hthe show.


Erm, this show was from last year, and was cancelled in the end. As far as i know, their is no planned Exeter show this year. : victory:


----------



## dontmugmeoff (May 30, 2008)

*I Dont Believe This !*

Have i gone totally bonkers. 

Have i go this totally wrong. I thought that the Exeter Show was cancelled last year. 

From reading most of this thread it now appears that the show did go ahead and is going ahead again.How comes???

Why was people text on the night before the show to say the show had been cancelled. What is going on can some one explain please.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Do you need to be a member? as i know it got cancelled last year.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

dontmugmeoff said:


> Have i gone totally bonkers.
> 
> Have i go this totally wrong. I thought that the Exeter Show was cancelled last year.
> 
> ...


I must be invisible....



Snakes r grreat said:


> *Erm, this show was from last year, and was CANCELLED in the end. As far as i know, there is no planned Exeter show this year.* : victory:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

The show was canceled last year and won't ever be going ahead again as the organisers did a runner with everyones table money.


----------

